# HELP TO ROOT ZTE V6700 CDMA PHONE



## devesh9 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi all,
I have recently purchased a ZTE V6700 handset which runs on Reliance Network in India.
I want to root it . i have installed the latest zte 3g phone usb drivers,Zte handset usb drivers, and zte smartphone drivers. so i tried using all the available resources available for rooting the phone like superone click , z4root , unlock root & also tried to root it thru ADB toolkit v1.5.0.
also tried the manual commands but its not getting rooted.
Also i got the original rom for ZTE V6700 and the ZTEMT Tool Studio v 4.41 downloaded , but dont know how to flash the Stock rom in case of any brick.

if the stock rom is needed i can upload it to some sharing sites.

The Phone details are as follows :

Processor - ARMv7 rev1(v7l)
BogoMIPS - 399.76
Features - swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3
CPU implementer - 0x41
Cpu Architechture -7
CPU variant - 0x0
Cpu Part -0xc05
cpu revisin - 1
Hardware - QCT MSM7x27a SURF
Revisin-0000
Serial - 0000000000000000
Kernel
Kernel : - LInux Version 2.6.38.6-perf([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) )#1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 1 21:17:05 CST 2012
OS
Brand -ZTE
Model - ZXY-ZTE_V6700
Radio - Unknown
Bootloader - Unknown
Product - V6700
Manufacturer - ZTE
Device - V6700
Display - V6700_Reliance_2.01
CodeName - REL
Relaease - 2.3.6
SDK -10
Host - swlab-1t191
CPUABI - armeabi-v7a
CPUABI2- armeabi
fingerprint - ZTE/V6700/V6700:2.3.6/GRK39F/eng.ztemt.20120901.210757:user/release-keys.

I would like to request all the dev's if some help can be given on rooting this phone.
Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The ZTE whatever is not an Arduino device or development board









Moving topic to general Android.


----------



## devesh9 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sir ,
I didn't understand what u meant to say .


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm guessing English is not your first language?

You posted your topic in the development board forum (where the topic is things like this). Development section in general though is not suppose to be for posting requests of any sort (that's what the general forum sections are for), only for posting things one creates or if someone has a question about something they are creating (in other words, development).


----------



## devesh9 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok I'm sorry for d wrong post

Sent from my ZXY-ZTE_V6700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devesh9 (Feb 17, 2012)

Dear friends,

Use Kingo Android Root for rooting Reliance Cdma Zte Zxy v6700 phone.

www.kingoapp.com/android-root.htm

You must be connected to Internet to use the software.

Now we can really enjoy superuser rights on the phone.

Sent from my GT-I8552


----------

